# Xsample Finale Script Collection now also in french



## Hans Josef (May 28, 2019)

Since june 2018 Xsample has a script collection for the Xsample Acoustic Instruments Library to extend some playback features of the Library which are not directly supported by Human Playback.
The collection is now available for the german, english and french version with the help of Xsample users:

http://www.xsample.de/documents/downloads/XAIL_Finale_Script_Collection.zip

With the use of our "key word overview" PDF the collection can be easily extended.

http://www.xsample.de/documents/downloads/Xsample_Notation_Key_Word_Overview.pdf

All other "bonus" features for the Xsample AI Library are available here:

http://www.xsample.de/downloads.htm


----------

